
E2 Visa: I Am an American in Every Way, Except on Paper - tonyztan
https://memphisip.com/2018/01/25/e2-visa-i-am-an-american-in-every-way-except-on-paper/
======
kc10
Similar story for many other H4 visa children who came here as dependents of
H1B parents. They are here as children, lived here, studied here - after they
turn 21 they are being phased out of the immigration system.

Why does coming here illegally is a _required_ qualification for dreamer bill,
while children who followed all the rules, stayed decades in immigration
queues are excluded?

